# Private Health Ins. costs



## ready2go (Feb 27, 2013)

Trying to get an idea of private health ins. costs in PT for retirees, and early exploration from the internet shows a range of 25,000 to 35,000 annually for my wife and I for comprehensive coverage (she's 66 and I'm about to turn 72).
Meanwhile, publications here describe that same price range as adequate for total annual living costs in PT including health coverage! I must be missing some info, I hope.

Moving to PT from here will mean we will lose gov't. Medicare coverage while we will continue having to pay about 130 euros per month into Medicare--not very nice to be sure.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As US citizens unfortunately you need private health cover to cover any costs for Healthcare in Portugal, cost is very dependent on your ages and pre existing conditions.

Afraid it's a matter of contacting all companies both sides of the pond who would offer you insurance and seeing who'll give you best cover for money, afraid the cheapest not always the best.


----------



## windwalker (Dec 21, 2009)

ready2go said:


> Moving to PT from here will mean we will lose gov't. Medicare coverage while we will continue having to pay about 130 euros per month into Medicare--not very nice to be sure.


We are not obligated to pay for Medicare when we cannot use it.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Most of the banks have medical insurance cover. Unfortunately it comes at a price 

The older you get the more expensive it gets!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Plus there very unlikely as most insurers any existing medical issues and non disclosure negates insurance


----------

